# WHAT'S UP? "While I'm out in my Shop".



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*

*I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.

Hi,
Today, 6/21/2007, I changed the name on this blog, so members could find it easier.

Things sure get haphazard, & messed up when you by a new piece of equipment, especially when you're cramped for space. I bought a new planer about a year ago, & I've been in a tangle ever since.

The first thing I had to do was rearrange all my power tools. After that I had to relocate all of my dust collector ductwork. I decided to replace the 4" plastic pipe with sheet metal. I also bought some new fangled blast gates from Penn State Industries, equipped with switches that turn on the dust collector when each gate is opened. 


















With the new pipe I ran a 5" main line the length of my shop, branching branching off with 4" to each machine. After cranking it up , & running it the first time, I notice the system seemed much quieter. I guess using a 5" main cut down on the friction.




























Now that this is done I need to straighten out the rest of my shop, & start producing.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*
> 
> *I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.
> 
> ...


I too just added a Powermatic planer to my shop and am having trouble organizing everything. My shop is 24' X 40' so it should have lots of room, but it is suffering from clutter. Is there any guidlines or maybe articles that would help put the machinery in its proper space?
Thanks!
Bruce


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*
> 
> *I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce,
You make me so envious, You could fit 5 of my shops into yours.

It just so happens that December 2006 issue of Popular Woodworking has just what you need. It should be available at your magazine store right now. 
It's a fairly good article.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Woodworking Essentials: Machine Placement
by Scott Gibson
Page number: 49; Article length: 8 pp. 
The right machine in the right place will make a huge difference is making your workshop time more efficient and enjoyable. Learn how to arrange your shop for easy workflow and see how other woodworkers have handled this situation.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*
> 
> *I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.
> 
> ...


Hi Bruce,
This might help you instantly. It's very informative.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodworking/pages/w00102.asp?


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*
> 
> *I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.
> 
> ...


Dick: Hey that is a great article from Fine Woodworking. It sounds like I am almost already there. My Unisaw is located in the center of the shop with the 8" jointer on the left side of the table saw. What I am puzzling over right now is the location of the planer. I have my cutoff saw located along the longest wall along with the radial arm saw. The dust collector is in the corner, but I plan to upgrade to a cyclone type and move it to a shed outside in the future. I will pick up the magazine you mentioned and report back to you with what I learned.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*
> 
> *I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.
> 
> ...


Bruce,
Glad it helped, but I'm still jealousof all that room.
I bought my dust collector from Pennstate Industries. They have a ductwork design program if if you haven't installed all of your ductwork yet. It may help you out
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/ductdes.html


----------



## Bruce (Nov 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*
> 
> *I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.
> 
> ...


Dick: I'll tell you what, I have all this room and you have all the cool tools, we might be able to work out something!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Revamping my Dust Collector ductwork*
> 
> *I just put this into this series to tie things together, but it's not in the proper order, so bare with me.*.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I just renamed this Blog, for those interested in dust control.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Things to do 12/04/2006*

*This one is also out of the order intended, but I'd like to keep these things together.*

I still haven't completed the workshop reorganization project. There seems to be so many distractions that sidetrack me.

I recently made a combination shield, & dust hood for my lathe. I looked at a lot of them that you can purchase, but I opted to design my own to fit my own lathe better. It slides under my lathe bed.










I guess you can put this into "Getting workshop organized", category.










I also shopped around the INTERNET for a lathe chuck for my ancient Craftsman Lathe. I found one I liked at Grizzly. http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6264. I just received it a couple of days ago, & haven't had a chance to try it out yet. It should be a new experience for me, after many years of using a faceplate.

I've also been surfing the INTERNET, trying to find Secretary desk plans. I haven't found any that have satisfied my appetite, so I guess I'm going to haul out my drawing board, & design my own. That's usually what happens to me on quite a few of my projects.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Things to do 12/04/2006*
> 
> *This one is also out of the order intended, but I'd like to keep these things together.*
> 
> ...


I was just outside shoveling our sidewalk. We finally got a little 4" snow cover to help insulate the ground this winter.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Things to do 12/04/2006*
> 
> *This one is also out of the order intended, but I'd like to keep these things together.*
> 
> ...


I'm starting my list for you to do at my shop…free coffee and donuts!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Things to do 12/04/2006*
> 
> *This one is also out of the order intended, but I'd like to keep these things together.*
> 
> ...


Sorry Dennis, 
At the rate I'm going, I'm going to be an old geezer before I finish my list.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Things to do 12/04/2006*
> 
> *This one is also out of the order intended, but I'd like to keep these things together.*
> 
> ...


I thought you were already an Old Geezer. Spry though.

Us younger guys get to say that.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Things to do 12/04/2006*
> 
> *This one is also out of the order intended, but I'd like to keep these things together.*
> 
> ...


Us old Geezers need every bit of respect we can get, & then some. My Father-in-law used to say, "Don't make fun of an old person, because someday you'll be old". LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*

I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Hands up. Step away from the keyboard, slowly. Turn off that PC and make your way to the shop as quickly as possible!

Glad to see you will be cutting the addiction Dick!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


There are too many people posting too much good stuff.

I'm going into overload.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


So true Karson. But just think, daylights savings time returns this weekend, so you will have longer evenings to work in the shop. Least that is what they try to tell you…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


I hope I don't get withdrawl, it's going to be real hard, I'll have to have my better half keep me informed if anything real important comes up.
I hope this will be easier than quitting smoking, which I did when I was 7 years old.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Bill
Don't you have lights in your shop ?


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Yes, but sometimes it gets hard to keep working when it is getting dark outside. The body seems to think its time to eat and relax instead…


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


I hear you Bill. Like making hay when the sun shines.


----------



## Krum (Dec 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Hey Dick while your out there…(hmm if your reading this your NOT out there! LOL)
Pleasssssssssse do a listing of the materials to make the arbor/bridge. Darryl told me of a spot to get the tag this spring at our nephew's land. *BG I don't need a plan plan just what you use to connect it all together. THANKS! Now get back in the shop!
Krum


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Oh no..another delay! haha


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Krum
I recommend getting a Logman tenon maker. It's a fun machine, & it makes things a lot quicker< & easier. I didn't have it when I made the Arbor. Also get the book they have. It'll help a lot. They show wood dowels to lock them together, but I use exterior deck screws of various sizes. If you get a tenon maker, it gets addictive.
Also check this Blog.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Dick,

Take me with and kick my butt out to my shop also. I can relate. With all the weather and other things going on lately its been easy to avoid the shop. I put in mega hours over weekend so I can justify a little time off.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


I'm finally cutting the cord !!!! LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


I'm laughing so hard I'm almost crying-almost, Obi.. almost…

Dick says he is breaking the addiction and then he responds 5 times (within the past 2 hours, based on when I am reading this.)

I guess it is just not a "cold turkey" break. 

You know, one of the first signs of withdrawal is having the shakes. Perhaps you should stay away from woodworking tools and spend some time on the computer 'til the shakes go away.


----------



## jpw1995 (Aug 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


It's not my PC that's been keeping me from my shop. It's something much more addicting…. It's a girl! That's right… I have fallen victim to Cupid's arrow. I have been dating the most wonderful woman for the last four months, and my shop time has been cut way down. I'm not complaining though. Who knows… maybe one day she'll be the one that I have to beg for money for new tools. She can't stop me from enjoying my woodshop, though. I really pulled one over on her. I told her I would build her a new wine cabinet. She thinks I'm doing it for her…. little does she know that it's all about a little "me time" in the shop. Oh who am I kidding…. it's for her.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


hahaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaw JP, I can see the smile from here!!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


Careful JP… If you thought woodworking was expensive!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


JP,
When you finish that rack, fill it up with wine, & bring it over to her, & maybe pop that big question. Ask her which bottle she'd like to open first!!! LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


You may have noticed, I just returned from my old shop. I shook off the shakes, & I installed my new Triton router. It took awhile, I had to cut a new opening in my table for a larger router plate. I got a real good fit,. After that I ran a few scrap pieces through the router. I'm going to like this new machine. It runs real smooth, with plenty of power. I tried a new lock miter bit I had ordered with my new router plate, it worked great.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


You're an inspiration Dick… I'm going to attempt to run down to the shop tonight (after my little one goes to bed. (but after working in a freezing cold basement all day, I don't know…. too many blue links in the activity queue)


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


*Good luck, Dick*. We'll miss you! LOL. I can't wait to see your next Blog!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Trying my best to get back in my shop !!*
> 
> I've been spending to much time on my PC. So I'm kicking my butt out to my shop, & see what I can get accomplished.


I limit my computer time and it's getting shorter and shorter now that the days are getting really warm. Im on here 5-8 and then I go to the shop for about 4 hours and then I come home for the lunch/nap/computer fix which is a Lumberjock Lunch ( about 2 hours) and then it's back to finish off the day Final glue ups

I already did my "Computer Time". 12-18 hours per day in a Yahoo chat room and then to the Chat Parties on the weekend. Those days came to an end when I got back to California and opened my shop.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*

Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.

I commenced to install my new Triton router into my router table. I had to cut a new opening in my table for a larger router plate. It took me awhile, because I had lay the new plate into position, & scribe a line with a sharp knife. Then clamp down some guide boards in order to rout out the new opening. I ended up with a perfect fit. After fastening the router to the new plate, I dropped it into the table. Then I ran a test with a few scrap pieces. I'm going to like this new machine. It runs real smooth, with plenty of power. 
I also tested a new lock miter bit I had ordered with my new all in one router plate, it worked great.

I have to admit, I ended up with a fairly productive afternoon. Now I hope to to venture out there again today. I think today is going to be clean up the shop day.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


once you get in the groove, productivity just keeps going and going.

glad to hear that you shook off the withdrawal symptoms first  
Did you have nightmares last night? (another symptom)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


I slept like a Lumberjock with a new toy. Sawing them off.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


hahah good one


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


I like it Dick. Not too expensive, looks good. Nice addition.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Very good Dick. Now the big test is can you do it a second day in a row! hahaha


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


I'm finally out the door right now. We just returned from grocery shopping.

( It may show that I'm signed in, because my Lumberqueen enjoys this site also)


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Remain Calm, breathe in, breathe out….


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Clean the shop day, today! You must use real big scrap pieces, Dick to have made such a mess! LOL. I'm glad to hear you had a productive day and that the router and new plate functioned as desired.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


I have two different sizes of lock-miter bits from Lee Valley. I must say that I've never had a lot of success with these. They are very difficult to setup.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don
I just tried it on some scrap, & not a real project yet. You never know I might have the same problems as you've had. I'll know more when it comes to the real thing.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Well if you've ever done raised panels with a router, it's probably a lot like aligning the stile/rail cutters. And Don, if it isnt too late, you can always throw them in the box and send them to me and I can check them out for you, Buddy. HAHAHAHA !!!!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


There you go, donating tools to fellow lumberjocks. I am accepting such donations. I am not quite tool poor, but not up to the level of Dick's shop yet. (I have only one router).


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


I have one piece of equipment, & I'm contemplating on what to do with it. It's an Stanley overarm router, or pin router. It's taking up a lot of space which I don't have, & I hardly ever use it. I'll have to get some images of it, so you can see what it looks like.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


I found this on Google. Mine doesn't have the pedestal, so I made my own base. It takes up about 36" X 42" of floor space.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Interesting contraption. What is the advantages of using the Pin Router anyway?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


You put fasten the template you're copying underneath your material. It can be used for mortising also.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Ahh, mortising. That will get Obi interested.

Does the copying from underneath method work better than from being on the top? I have not heard much about pin routers until recently.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Pin router: The overarm router is basically a shaper with the cutting tool above the table. Not only can it shape and mold the outside edge of stock, it can also plunge-cut, groove, bore, and excavate for inlay. It can cut mortises, tenons, and rabbets, and is good at making identical parts. In this article, Dennis R. Wilson explains six basic ways of operating the router, which cutters are best to use, and how to use one safely. Side information covers homemade overhead and pin routers.
I hope you can open this PDF file from FWW.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *My report on yesterdays excursion to my shop.*
> 
> Once I got out there, I shook off the shakes immediately.
> 
> ...


Here are some images of my pin router.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I'm changing my tune about my pin router*

Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.

This thing was cut at an angle, & was about 4" thick. now it's about 2 1/2 " thick










After some sanding, I gave it a coat of Linseed Oil, to see how it looks.










I'm planning on making a clock out of it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


This looks quite a bit easier to use and more flexible than the router jigs I have seen for similar purposes. It will make a great clock.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


Very nice Dick.


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


Dick, the clock will be very heavy. Do you plan to wall mount it?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


Nice looking stump!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


Don,
*Welcome back*, 
It shouldn't be to heavy. When I make the cavity for the movement over size, & create a French cleat for more stability.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


looking forward to the progress. cool way to flatten that.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


when I saw your machine I thought " use it.. don't get rid of it!!" 

and the wood looks like a maple leaf, to me.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


Debbie 
The machine is staying!!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'm changing my tune about my pin router*
> 
> Remember yesterday, I was thinking about getting rid of that big old Stanley Pin Router. After looking at what it can be used for, I've changed my mind. I dug out this big chunk of Birch sawed from a stump. (A logger was kind enough to leave it there after cutting it.) In about 2 hours I flattened the thing out, pretty handy hey.
> For all the years I've had this machine, my only thought of for using this was pin routing. I'm now going to make fence setup, so I can drill mortises with it.
> ...


Very good Dick, a new use for an old tool! I bet it will make a good mortiser as well.

Now you may have to build a sliding table for it, so you can put those bigger pieces on and move around with less work.

I see more wood chips in your future..


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Making a Rustic Clock*

On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.

_The other day I routed out the backside for the clock motor.









I checked out the motor installation.









Carved some numbers on the face.









I carved a Maple leaf for the pendulum weight.









I hung the clock today.








I stained it with an Ipswitch Pine Stain, & 3 coats of Minwax Polywipe.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


I like it. Did you make your router base plate?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Thanks, & yes I made the router base plate out of 1/4" plexiglass. 
A 5/8" router guide fits in the center slot.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Dick, this is so creative. It's terrific! What's the rough diameter and how much do you think it weighs?


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Hi Dick;
--yes, I really like this….!

Tis the rustic way of seeing time, that keeps my soul in tune, to the sound of my spirit singing, as I have heard the tick-tock of your beauti-full 'wood art'.

Your rustic inspirations are indeed creations at their best.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


*Thanks everyone,*
I just added the dimensions in the story.


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Thanks Dick. I went over to the other post where you are placing it on the wall. It gives a much better perspective as to diameter and weight (of course, I just noticed the ruler laying on the piece in this post, duh).

I think that makes an interesting point to all of us when we post project pics though. Adding a human dimension to the photo really explains a lot at-a-glance. Thanks again Dick.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Very nice Dick. I've got a big Leaf maple Burl that is over 36" in diam. I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Karson, That sounds like a nice coffee table.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Hey Dick, was able to get on today, really beautiful. Good to see you doin something new. Are you not in the project Green and Green? mike


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Making a Rustic Clock*
> 
> On #3 of this series I flattened out a slice from a Birch stump. I went on & completed the job today. I also added it to My Projects.
> The size is about 25" x 20' x 2 1/2" , & it weighs about 20 pounds. I made the motor cavity larger to lighten it up a little.
> ...


Mike,
On Thoreson project, I'm going over the plans in my head before I jump in.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

* Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*

I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.

I'd like to show you what I've accomplished so far.

My garage measures 20 X 24 feet, & I wanted to partition out a shop area.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In order to have a shop 8 feet wide, I had to resize my garage door from 12' to 9 '

*Notice the car hiding under a warm blanket of snow.*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is the floor plan. I don't get much garage space, but my car sits outside all of time anyhow.*
Its used mainly for storage.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I only had a 7' ceiling so I made a vaulted ceiling over the shop area.

I converted the 2×4 rafters to 2×10s by screwing 9 1/2" plywood gussets to 2×4s.

Taking advantage of the vaulted ceiling I added 3 small bubble skylights. I really love those skylights.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Even with their small size, 16" x 16" they give a lot of natural light*.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Exterior, showing the skylights.*
















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I got this old natural gas furnace for $25, I have to shut it down when the outdoor temp gets over 50, because the pilot light makes it too warm. You may notice the 2" PVC pipe trap connected to the furnace. I blocked the indoor vents so it draws in combustion air from the outside*
I hung it up high for added floor space.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
My shop has been in such an awful mess I decided to do some revamping for better tool storage.

I've had pegboard, but have never liked it very much, so I've been looking at whats called Slat wall paneling.

*It's pretty expensive though, for a 4X8 sheet close to $200.*
This is an example of the store bought panel.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I came up with a poor mans way of doing it.
I made a slat wall out of this pine paneling, I had it in my wood supply.
I had paid $4 a pkg. that covers 14 sq. ft. I think you can get it for about $6 now.








*I cut the tongue, & grooves of, & rounded the edge.*








*I ripped some to 1 1/8" wide furring strips, & this is how it turned out.*
I painted the background green for a contrast.









*Now I have a couple more walls to do, then I'll start hanging tools.*


----------



## kiwi1969 (Dec 22, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*
> 
> I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.
> 
> ...


Your poor mans slat wall looks much nicer than the real thing anyway.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*
> 
> I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.
> 
> ...


One great looking shop Dick. I guess soon you won't be "snowed under".


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*
> 
> I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.
> 
> ...


Thank you, kiwi1969,

& Grumpy, there's still a pile of snow that's about two feet deep on the north side of my shop.

I tried to shovel it into the sun, but it's hard like an iceberg.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*
> 
> I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick,

Lenny here…the fella you sold on the Rikon band saw, remember? Your homemade slat wall is a great example of thrifty ingenuity. Your shop is coming along quite nicely. I am curious as to where in your shop you place your table saw. My shop is also only 8' wide (18' long). I don't own a table saw yet. I have gotten by for 30 years on a radialarm. I will be purchasing my first and last table saw within the next year or so and continue to ponder where in my small shop to place it. Your input would be appreciated.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*
> 
> I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lenny.

I'm the same as you, I had a radial arm saw, & finally switched to a table saw.

A radial arm saw works great in a narrow shop.

After I get my walls done, & get everything together I'll post a picture of my arrangement.

Please be patient.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*
> 
> I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;

Lets see who gets done first. You with the shop, me with the entertainment center! LOL

Nice job.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, homemade, switching from Pegboard.*
> 
> I started on this shop building project shortly after I retired.
> 
> ...


Hi Lee,

If it takes you 19 years, for your cabinet, your new TV will be in the same category as the old crystal set radios.

I do hope you're faster than me. LOL


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

* Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*

This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I have the slat wall paneling completed.

Now how am I going to arrange my tools? I bought the material at Lowes.

It's 5/16" X 3 1/2" X 8'

14 Sq ft. in a package. Other big box stores handle similar products.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~










*This is the last wall, I ripped my boards in half to 1 5/8". I like it better this way. There's more slots for arranging tools. The space between the slats is 5/16". The furring is 1/4" x 1 1/8" *








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Some of the tools hung, but I suppose I'll be rearranging them as I go along.*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*Here's the first wall I diid with the wider boards.

I also made a hanging bracket for my pipe clamps.

They used to be all over the place. My other clamps are on the same wall too.*

Notice the pile of cut pieces of Brazilian Cherry flooring. I can hardly wait to get stared on my next project. They're all cut to the proper length already.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I bought these glass reinforced nylon hooks from, outwaterplastics.com.

They were about 1/3 the cost of steel, but they're plenty strong enough.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I made some brackets for heavier things by epoxying the nylon to some flooring.*



















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Good for hanging my handscrew clamps*









*Now if I can get rid of all of the clutter I've accumulated over the years, I'll be all fixed up.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Very neat Dick. The timber slats really add to the look.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*Thank you Grumpy!*


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Looks great Dick!. I love seeing an organized shop. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


I really like the way this looks, Dick. This should help organize your shop and provide plenty of storage. I have been considering replacing my pegboard walls with slats. This looks like it would work in my shop.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


I like this idea, Dick. I have sections in my shop, that I've never put up sheet rock, and this would be a great way to cover the insulation and organize some stuff that's laying around or in boxes. Some of the things I have to organize, I would have to go with the metal hooks, but I believe the plastic ones would work for most things. Thanks for the post.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Makes my nails driven everywhere with stuff hanging on them seem outclassed


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


That is a very tidy job Dick. Its making me rethink my current setup.

Is that a slight bevel I see on the upper board to hold the bracket?


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Good job Dick! The work is almost done and so the fun begins!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Looks really great. You ran vertical strips to fasten the horizontal slats to? 
Sure is clean looking.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Wow…..it looks great! It's nice to know where everything is.

Robin Renee'

AKA…........Woodchic


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*A big thank you!* to all.

Zuki, I just changed the picture to show how the slats are cut at a 15 degree angle.

Gary, I used 1/4" vertical furring behind the slats.

I painted the background green for contrast.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Ahhhhhh . . . the hooks then go in between the vertical slats.

I have bare stud wall in my shop so it should work ok.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


The space between the slats is 5/16".

You can jump back to #5 in this series for more pictures of the shop walls.

I added a few more parts in this series, & they're are out of order now.

I can't figure out how to change the numbers.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Hey Dick you're way ahead of me. I just sent away for some cyclones I can hook up to my shop vac and to my 1hp shop dust collector. They should help me a lot in the dust clean up part. I've made a couple of tall cabinets that I've put peg board on the sides, and wheels so I can move them around where I need them. I got the kids promise to help me clean up the clutter and the best news is I just got a call to come and pick up a good size walnut tree a friend of mine just dropped and cut up. So I gotta round up some workers for Sunday and go pick it up. Your ideas are great, and you sure have a lot of tools. Thats my problem. Too many dang tools. But you have found a nifty way to organize them with the french cleat. kudos cheif. m


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Thanks Mike,

That's great news about the walnut tree. It makes me *drool*.<(;O)#


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Good Idea looks good


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*Thank you Jim!*


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


very good looking space dick i like the slates they look cool


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*Thank you pommy!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*Happy Mothers Day to all you great mothers out there.*


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Hi Dick;

My only question is, why now?

Haven't things been working out before?

Now, you'll never find anything!

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*I don't have a problem Lee, whenever I can't find a tool, I just go buy a new one.<(;O}#*


----------



## Miket (Jan 27, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


That's pretty slick, Dick!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*Thank you Miket,

I think I'll do a better job at keeping my shop organized now.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*I renamed this blog, for those who may be interested in doing something like this.*


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


great idea. I was looking at something similar for 2 reasons:

1. storage (obviously)
2. warmer look to the walls

this looks great, and seems so much easier to accomplish than routing slat slots in large panels… thanks for the post and the idea! looks great


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Thanks PurpLev,

I'm glad you like it.

That's why I changed the name of the blog, because it didn't steer people with this interest.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Sweet! I wish I had that system on my wall. Looks great.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Thanks Keith,

I still can't seem to clear all of the junk off of my benches.


----------



## BrendaSue (Jun 1, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


This is perfect for a project I am attempting. Can I ask what size boards you purchased for the actual slats to minimize waste?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*BrendaSue*

I bought this at Lowes.

It's 5/16" X 3 1/2" X 8'

14 Sq ft. in a package. Other big box stores handle similar products.

I ripped the boards in half as shown in blog.


----------



## 2kool4skool (Sep 3, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


this is a great project!
what is the thickness of the pine paneling that you are using? was it just serendipity that it is the perfect thickness for the slatwall hangers and accessories or did you know that ahead of time? or did you have to plane them?
thanks
Steve
(first post)


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Good application. I like the narrower cut, allows for more variety of organization for large and small tools


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*Thanks Guys!*

*2kool4skool,* The sizes are in the previous comment.

*DYankee,* I also liked the narrow better, besides the wider board shrunk, & I had to cut strips to close the gap. I guess the boards had too much moisture, even though kiln dried.


----------



## 2kool4skool (Sep 3, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


ok, feeling a wee bit dull now. I didn't realize the comment above mine was from the OP. jeez , on my first post too. oh well. thanks ever so much. will head on over to Lowes in the morning..


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Slatwall storage system, Homemade, paneled walls are done now.*
> 
> This is a continuation of *#5 in this series*.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


*2kool4skool,*
Thank you, your comment opened my eyes to the fact that I had omitted the dimensions, so I just edited the story, & put the info at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*

*One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,

was because my Son brought me some Parquet flooring he had salvaged from his job.

He couldn't see throwing it in a dumpster,

so he brought it to his "Dumpster Dad".

I couldn't put down a fancy floor without doing something to the rest of the shop.*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I laid some out to see what it would look like.*








*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I put down some 7/16" Oxbord for underlayment, because the old floor was kind of springy.*








*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had to shift my equipment to one end, & do a portion of it at time.

I ended up laying it across the short way. I think it makes the narrow shop look wider.*









*I,m glad I have casters on most of them. It made it much easier.*









*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I had to stop here yesterday with about 3 more feet to the end,
because I have to trim off the bottom of the door.*








*I think it'll be much more enjoyable playing out here now.*


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Dick, this is a nice addition to your shop. It will dramatically improve its appearance and goes nicely with the slat wall. There is a great deal to be said for improving the look and appearance of a shop. Not only does it improve the shop's overall appearance but it simply makes it a more pleasant area in which to work.

Nice job.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Hi Dick,

It looks good.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Nice job Dick! That's a first class floor for a workshop.

It would have been a colossal waste of good material to throw it away. I'm sure you'll enjoy this new floor every time you go to your shop.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


might as well enjoy doing what you enjoy doing !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Dick: Now when barb send you to the Dog House. You've got a better place to go.

Nice job.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


*Thanks, Guys!*


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Wow fancy floor! Thats a great dumpster save…I like the slat wall too..what a great idea for unlimited tool storage configurations.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


*Thank you, Brad!*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Hey Dick
That's one fancy floor for a shop, but a lot of time on your knees. looks super, when are you installing then entertainment center?


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Dick, that is absolutely a great dumpster save and addition to your shop. I'd love to find a save like that and put some down in my shop too. I love that slatwall system too.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Great looking floor!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Classy joint! Don't go makin sawdust in there.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


*A Big Thank you to everyone!*

It's going to be awfully hard to make the first sawdust mess out there.

Maybe this will give me some incentive to keep it clean now.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Thats one neat looking shop Dick.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


Thanks Grumpy,

It's getting there, eventually.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing Oak Parquet flooring.*
> 
> *One of the main reasons I put the new slatwall system in my shop,
> 
> ...


very nice … looks like fun … kinda like laying bricks


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*

*I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.

I guess I miscounted the bundles I had made up.

I couldn't find any to buy, so I made some.

I made about 60 more tiles.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is the area I have left to do in one corner of the main shop area*.









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Here's some views of the tiles I made.

I used some Black Ash instead of Oak, but it's what I had in my stockpile.*

















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I planed the boards to 1/2", then cut them to 3" X 9". Then chamfered all the edges.

A long drawn out process. The Ash look similar to Oak. Good enough for a shop floor*


----------



## Cory (Jan 14, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


Looks really, really, good. I doubt that anyone would ever be able to tell that those are shop made. They look like a factory tile.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


invention , is the son of nesesity !
good job , good save .
now i know who to borrow clamps from too .
enjoy .


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


You have those in your shop?!? Dang those would look perfect in my house! Great determination and gumption!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick
That's great ,I never would have thought to make my own flooring . Your sure you didn't set those tools up in your living room just to fool us Ha HA.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


*Thanks, Cory*, do you believe I really made them?

*David, * I grew up in the big depression.

*Kindlingmaker,* We have a straw, mud floor in our house. The other tiles are salvaged from a job.

*Jim!* It's not laminated, but it should work in the shop.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


Looking good Dick. Nice job.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


*Thank you Grumpy!*


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


I did my whole downstairs in russian solid oak aboput fifteen years ago cost a fortune but it was one and a half inches of solid wood and I had quite a few boxes left over I sold the lot to a guy for buttons(that means cheap) anyway I regret that very seriously now as I wasn't doing woodworking then and just wanted them out of the way.The guy who bought them was an idiot and even though I was parctically giving them away kept wanting them cheaper and cheaper.he obvioulsy was just greedy anyway, I admire what you have done it just reminded me what I could now be doing in the shop with al that lovely oak Bow wow crying LOLAlistair


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I had to make some parquet tiles yesterday.*
> 
> *I misjudged the amount of tiles I had, so I manufactured some more yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hi Alistair,

I could almost feel your tears from, actually it gave tears.<(;O{#


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Today, I laid the tiles I made *

*I glued down the tiles that I had made.

I'll have to wait a few days before I can stain them.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


looks pretty cool right now !


----------



## LeChapitre (Mar 15, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


Well they look great just as they are - forget staining them!
Go for an 'arty' look


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick
Looking great Once there dyed you won't be able to tell the difference,unless yours are to nice.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


You are a man of many talents Dick.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


Dick these home made tiles look better than the originals. I was wondering how much expansion and contraction do you expect from them? or is the workshop heated and very dry?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


*Thanks to all of you*, you're all so kind.

*Tony,* I anticipate some movement, but it's such a small area.

Besides, most of this area will be under a bench. I keep it heated all winter.

The air in Northern MN is like a desert in the winter.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


Wow Dick. They look like they were made for the that floor. Once they are stained they'll blend right in. Nice job.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike,

I hope they work out alright, because there not 3 ply laminations like the originals.

But good enough for a shop floor, I guess.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


Wow..they should blend it perfectly once you stain them…


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick

It is the same here - extremely dry and cold in the winter, but I was thinking of the summer months, where the humidity may rise and the heating is not on. But I did not realize the original blocks were laminated, in which case the few extra solid blocks, should not move more than a mm or so (nothing to wory about).

Have you thought about keeping the original color of you home made blocks and sanding the rest to match   , they look so nice.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I laid the tiles I made *
> 
> *I glued down the tiles that I had made.
> 
> ...


You're a funny man Tony.

That would be too fancy for my shop. I'm not trying to win any contests with it. <O}#

Maybe I can hire my son to do it, because he's an expert.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*

*I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
*

You can check out my forum topic about this.

Whenever I had to operate the cleanup flappers, I had to climb a ladder.

It was really awkward.

Besides that I could only turn the lever a little over 180 degrees,

because it is located in a corner.

So I put my thinking cap on, & jerry-rigged a cranking mechanism.

I dug around in all of my stash of junk, & found just what I needed.

The pulleys, & belt came from an old clothes dryer.

I was recently going to throw them out. Now I'm glad I didn't.

The shaft for the drive pulley is a steel dust mop handle, just the right size 7/8".

I had to break down, & buy a few parts.

A 3/8' drive universal joint socket, so I could use my speed wrench for a crank.

Also a couple of 10 MM nuts, so I could have something to clamp the driven pulley onto.

All in all this project set me back $5.00*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Here is the before image.* The top of the canister is 9 1/2 feet high.









*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*This is an image of my new cranking mechanism.*









*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*This is the final installation, & it really works great.

At first I thought it may crank hard with the driving pulley being larger, but it turns quite easy.

With this set up, I get a lot more vibration because it turns much faster..*










*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*









*


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@


Code:


@

@@*

*By the way, I never showed you pictures of the corner of the shop floor completed*.








*I still have to finish the L area of the shop. I decided to move my lathe in there.
*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


neat idea well done


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Thanks Jim!

My dust collector really *sucks!!* now,


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Hey, I wasn't there so how did we jerry-rig this thing?.......................................LOL


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Dick. A great revision I wonder why the MFG would make it so hard.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Thanks Karson,
This set up would work great on yours also.
You wouldn't have to walk around the filter. 
The lever is inconvenient.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Ingenious - Just goes to proove, you never throw anything away it might come is useful one day.

I wonder how many normal people with DC could reach the handle without standing on something or modifying the DC as you have done?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


*Thank you Tony.

Some of the time, I get kind of disgusted with hanging on to a lot of junk,

but it makes me feel good when I finally put it to use.

If I had to go buy all of the items for this project, I might not have done so.

It is very rewarding when you get to make use of it.*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


That is quite a contraption Dick. But a beautiful floor.


----------



## kerflesss (Mar 7, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Now thats some "Yankee Know How"! Good idea… Who said auto tools don't belong in the wood shop


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


*Thank you Mike, & kerfless!*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Great solution Dick. I'm a bit like you, hate throwing things away that I might use one day.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Thanks Grumpy,
If it weren't for guys like us, the landfills would overflow. <(;O}#


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Very true Dick. We are doing the community a service.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Great idea Dick. You missed another calling…you should be designing machinery too !!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Thank you, Snowy, that's the fun about a shop, it keeps the mind nimble.

More fun than golf.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Great job….now to invent an easy way to empty the bag from that height ! : )


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Thanks Dusty56,

Emptying the the bag is no problem, because it's much lower.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


From your pictures , Dick , I thought it was all over your head….unfortunately for me , my shop is in my basement and I barely have 7' of room from floor to floorjoists …Have a great weekend , folks : )


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


Ohhhhhhh, *Dick*. This is SO cool!!!!!

I'm going to feel like a real slacker, taking my Wynn cartridge out to the garage and blowing it out with the compressor ;-)

Nicely done!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


On ya Dick. Well done.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Today, I renovated my dust collector canister shaker*
> 
> *I told you what happened to me the other day about my sawdust storm.*
> *
> ...


*It has been quite awhile since this was posted, But I still want to thank all of you who made comments.

You're all a* *GREAT BUNCH!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

* Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*

*I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.

A radial arm saw works fine in a narrow shop, because it's against the wall

Plus adding a thickness planer.

I haven't use the automobile side of my garage for years now.

About all its been used for is to accumulate things.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is a rough sketch of my floor plan. I plan to keep the partition down the center, so I won't have to heat the whole area all of the time.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The first thing I have to do is dig my way to one of the walls.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is what I mean.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*When I finally found a wall, I sheeted it with OSB board.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Then I cut some 1/2" Steel Rebar into 12" lengths in order to make some lumber racks.*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Then I pounded them into some 2" deep holes I had drilled.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is what I ended up with on the first wall.*

*A nice neat lumber rack, & a very inexpensive way of doing so.*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick
Wa hoo a larger shop always up for that . Good fix on the lumber storage storage(in case Larrys tunning in we'll call it Timber storage) I guess you know Grizzly has a shop layout program that helps with this kind of project. Nice Hat! Look forward to future updates.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake nice website plus great work on display


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


cool ! good ideas


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Nice organization, Dick. If you're like me, the nice neat stack will last about 2 days.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Another nice simple way to store lumber (or timber as the case may be)!. Thanks for sharing the details. Hope you get your new shop soon!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


good idea for the lumber storage. I tried my hand at threaded pipe rod and fittings, cheaper than buying lumber racks, but I like where yours are coming in budget wise. especially where i'm getting a nice new (to me) garage to set up in!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Dick, that is a pretty neat idea. I use 1/2" black iron pipes for my supports but I am sure that rebar is just as stout and it is cheaper as well.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


*Thanks to all of you!*

*You can buy a 20' length of Steel Rebar for around $5.00.*

Much cheaper than pipe.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Very nice addition to the workshop and a lot safer than the previous method


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tony.

I'll be able to find a piece of material a lot easier now.


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great idea Dick.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


Great Idea! I had been rolling a thought through my mind of having one of the welders at my company's shop weld me up a pipe lumber rack….but at their rates…ouch….since I'm no welder….this would provide another possibility….A nice way to get rid of some extra rebar I have floating around left over from my shop pad…..and a great way to organize a scattered lumber pile….Excellent!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


*Thank you dustygirl, & reggiek.

I'm glad to be of help in saving a buck, or two.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> * Using steel rebar for a lumber rack, and Expanding my shop.*
> 
> *I've been way to crowded in my shop, especially since I went from a radial arm saw to a table saw.
> 
> ...


I like it.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*

*My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I had a small bubble type skylight leftover from the other shop that I hadn't used, so I installed it in

this ceiling. For such a small opening, 14 1/2" X 14 1/2" it sure give out a lot of light.*








*I searched for this type, but they don't make them anymore. 
The company now only makes the Tubular type skylights.*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*The Skylight installation process.*






























































~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Quitting Time!*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*A Big Thank You to Barb for most of these fine pictures.*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


do you ever stop? Once again I am reminded why I consider you one of my heroes! What can't you do???

and I, too, thank Barb for the photos. LOVE that last one.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work Dick and the good photos Barb! We seniors have to set a good example for the newer generations and I can see you are doing your bit.


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


I might have to hire you for my jobs!

Good way to go for added height and insulating the shop.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Thank you Debbie, 
Your comments are always so kind.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Thank You Mike!

Senior power, that's just what we need.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Thanks a lot Todd!

I'll keep you in mind, in case I need a job someday.*


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


Looks like some good improvements Dick you should be warmer and have a lot me light. be careful up there.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Thank you Jim!*


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


so when you taking over from NORM mate …........

and are you thinking of moving in that shop of yours LOL…........


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Thanks Andy.

My plaid shirt is all worn out, & I can't afford a new one. *<O}#


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


I don't guess you are content to sit in a rocking chair and wave at the people passing by. 

Great idea on putting a skylight in there. I find natural light much easier to work under.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Thank you Scott,
I may be retired, but I'm not done yet.*


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


Young man! you are an inspiration for so many of us. Great work in putting the skylight. Excellent photographs whoever has snapped them.
Sharad


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


Dick,
Takes alot of nerve to cut a hole in a roof that doesn't leak.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Hi Sharad, & Thank you*.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Hi DocK, 
I have thee others on the other side that haven't leaked in 18 years.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


Good one Dick.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Vaulted ceiling, and Skylight*
> 
> *My garage has only a 7' ceiling, so I pulled out the ceiling joists, & added 2 X 4s with 9" plywood gussets to the rafters to accommodate 9" R-30 insulation. I did this in my existing shop about 18 years ago. Doing this took out about 2" of sag in the old rafters.*
> 
> ...


*Thank you Grumpy!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Installing a new window.*

*I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*























































*Thanks again to Barb on taking most of these pictures.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


looks good … you should blog the shingling repair too


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


looks wonderful… nice pix, as well


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


*Thanks Dan!

I've been waiting for a warmer day to do the shingling. BRRRR!*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Understand those warm day issues. Lived in Fairbanks, AK awhile, remember spiking milled logs at 25 below zero on an addition to my house. Now have been in Anchorage for 25 years.

Grew up in Virginia, Minnesota, I am sure you know where it is. Have been in Hibbing many times. Undergrad at Carleton in Northfield, 4 years at U of Minnesota in Mpls, and after a year in Fresno, two in Taiwan in the Navy during the Vietnam war, then 3 more years of training in Madison Wisconsin. Fairbanks was the coldest, Fresno the hottest, but Taiwan was the most uncomfortable with 95 deg and 95% humidity for 6 months of the year.

........so don't ask for too much heat, might get more than you want…......fat chance in Hibbing in November…......(-:

P.S. Still have an older brother who lives in Ely, Minnesota.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


One more step towards the new an improved shop. Don't freeze out there guy and gal.


----------



## BillyJ (Aug 18, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Great job. Should make a huge difference in the comfort level.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Nice change to the shop - you can never have enough natural light. They look like double glass units - this should also increase the thermal insulation of the shop.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


It's a Thermastar by Pella, A Low-E rated window.
(4.2)

Maintenance-free vinyl frames.
Sliding sash can be removed to clean exterior glass from inside your home.
Tandem nylon rollers assure easy operation and durability.
Custom sizes and colors are also available via special order.

Height (Inches): 24.0
Width (Inches): 36.0
Rough Opening Width (Inches): 36.0
Rough Opening Height (Inches): 24.0
Jamb Depth (Inches): 1.63
Window Type: Sliding Window
Window Material: Vinyl
Grilles, Clear Obscure, Clear: Clear
Glass Insulation: Low E
Screen Included: Yes
Exterior Color: White
Hardware Color: White
Sash Tilting: No
Both Sashes Tilt: No
Warranty: All ThermaStar by Pella windows are backed by Pella's Transferable Limited Lifetime Warranty - even if you sell your home. No fees are required. You're assured quality for a lifetime from a company you know and trust.
Decorative Features: No
Construction Type: Both
Single-Pane or Dual-Pane: Dual-Pane
Extension Jambs: No
Energy Star Qualified Northern Zone: Yes
Energy Star Qualified North/Central Zone: Yes
Energy Star Qualified South/Central Zone: Yes
Energy Star Qualified Southern Zone: Yes


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Great improvement, Dick!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


*Thank you, Jim Bertelson.

It's nice to hear from an x-iron ranger.

Your name sounds kind of familiar.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Thank you, Charlie.

It's a lot of extra work, but we're having fun, & can hardly wait for the completion.

I only put in about 3 to 4 hours a day.

The Boss! (Barb) keeps me under control.<O}#


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Dick,
If you were into curling, you might have run into my father. He curled many years, and made a few significant wins, but certainly not a big name. Otherwise, not a common name up there.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Jim,
I curled in the Hibbing club In the late 1960s, but then my boys got active in high school sports, &

I quit curling to watch the Boys, & I never got back into it.

I prefer woodworking.

I curled in the Last Chance Bonspiel one year. Maybe your father was in it at that time.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


My father curled a fair amount, and he was probably still doing it in the late 60's. I curled too in high school. He skipped a pickup-team that beat the Klefmann rink (then national champs I believe, or recently so, from Buhl I think) in a bonspiel about 1960. I remember talking to him from college about it. So he had a little prominence. I never got into curling again, just too busy with an unpredicatable schedule.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


*HI Jim,
That must have been in 1959, Fran Kleffman of Hibbing*http://www.hickoksports.com/history/uscurlchamps.shtml#other won the nationals that year.

*Bruce Roberts of Hibbing won the world championship in 1976.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


Ahh, I slighted Hibbing (-:

I think I know where Buhl came into it. I actually played against Kleffman in 1958 or so on a pickup rink, possibly in Buhl. We were trounced. And I think that is where my Dad figured out how to beat him. And 1959 would be right. I am pretty sure my Dad beat him in the '59 - '60 season, when I was off at college. Needless to say he was the underdog, so got a lot of attention. Long time ago. Oh well, just like woodworking, my Dad and I did the curling strictly for fun. My Dad had a great rink in about '56 or '57, and the club asked them to break up and start new rinks just to increase competition. So my Dad got me and two of my high school buddies and taught us to curl. We came in second in the club league that year, or was it the next, with three green players. I was playing third, during my first year of play. Fun though.

Ok, enuf curling on the wookworking forum. But thanks a million for helping me to recall good old memories. My father died in 1980 at age 79 of leukemia. He and I were great friends. My Dad was very handy with woodworking hand tools. Probably makes my interest more natural.


----------



## paul700 (Sep 30, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


The window is looking good from this side!!!!! Nice choice on the window.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


*Hi Jim,

You may have curled against the world champ, Bruce Roberts then, because he was from Buhl.

He curled out of Hibbing during his championship year.

The rest of his team were all Hibbing natives.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Installing a new window.*
> 
> *I was going to cover over this window, I decided some extra natural light would be nice.*
> 
> ...


*Thanks Paul,

Now I can keep an eye on you, when I'm on a ladder.* <O}#


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Finishing the window with shingles.*

*We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.

I couldn't salvage enough old shingles for the job, but it didn't turn out too bad.

The new ones will gradually blend in while aging.*




























*Photos by Barb!*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


Good job Dick who took the photos Barb.
How is everything have not heard from you for a while.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


*Thanks GMman!

I just bought her a new camera , & she's getting anxious to try it out.*


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


She is doing a great job.
Barb how do you post those squares and words on the photos.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


Great finish Dick. Hope the waether holds out for you for a while longer.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


Looking Good, Mr C!! I've been enjoying this series very much… Is everything ready to roll on Winter now?
That Mrs. C really enjoys snapping pix of Her Handsome Guy, doesn't She…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


Looks great dick


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


*Thanks to all of you great Lumberjocks.*

I'm done with any of the outdoor work, so it can snow again if it wants.

GMman, Go on Photobucket, & click on the edit button. It will open to a variety of choices.

Click on the decorate button, & choose add text, the big T. You can choose your font, & how you

want it displayed. You an then drag the text , & stretch it or shrink to the portion of the image you want it.
Check this out.
*
This will show you the editing page.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


Good job on the window Dick and the photos Barb and also the info on texting photos, which I really appreciate. Actually I had thought to ask you how you did it and then forgot. Good thing Gman is on the ball.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


Looks good Dick. Batten down the hatches mate.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


*You're Welcome, Mike!

Hi Grumpy, It's nice to see you back from your long trip.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Finishing the window with shingles.*
> 
> *We finally got some decent weather, so I rushed out, put some shingles around the window.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dick. It's good to be back.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*

*This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.

I'll be posting it when it's completed

I had to get this new lathe, because I have some larger wood from a Black Walnut I had to have taken down in our

yard.

I'd like to make some larger things with the wood. I couldn't let it go to the chipper!*

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Addendum:

I dwelled on wether to buy a new lathe at age 80, but I remembered my 90 year old neighbor. He painted his stucco house all by himself at that age, so I said to myself, "GO FOR IT"!*










*Lathe with the extension attached!*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Very nice. Will be pursue a complete set of wooden dishes…....or artsy vases and stuff…........?

Just got back from La Conner last evening 23 deg here in Anchorage…....time to take a nap….....(-:


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


......and happy birthday, you are getting ahead of me again, but I gain back on you in June for my 71st one…............(-:


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Dad. 
Nice gift. Love to see it all set up on the bench.


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday and very nice gift.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*I wish you a very happy and healthy birthday, Young Man. I believe you may have gotten yourself … something you'll REALLY enjoy !!!*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...












((Big Hugs))

and I look forward to the new creations from this wonderful gift


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Dick. Wow, you are really doing well, and still getting new woodworking equipment besides. I will be there myself in 8 years and I hope your inspiration will help me get there. I hope you get a lot of enjoyment out of the your fine new lathe.

Coincidentally I bought this exact same lathe for my son who lives in Sweden, under the brand name 'Woodfast". It has the same capacity 12" as my old faithful Record lathe, but better equipped with the cast rails, index lock, and that sturdy tailstock. I am going to Sweden this summer to teach him how to use it, so I hope we can compare notes when I get back.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...












Oh Man!!! You got into your cake!!!

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to yooooou, Haaaappy Birthdaaaay tooooo yooooou!!!

Enjoy your gift.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday… 80 is a numerical milestone but you are only as old as you feel.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick,

I'm thinking this is due to Barb taking good care of you for all those years. (my wife keeps trying to kill me with health food)

Have a very happy birthday my friend!

Enjoy your new lathe.

Lee


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!
Enjoy your new lathe!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday….someone loves and understands you!!!!!

Excellent gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


and still young as ever !

happy birthday 
great gift

now barb
will know where to find you
and much nicer than a ball and chain !


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Jim!
I'll be looking forward to your June announcement.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Thank You! Roger Clark!
I also bought the bed extension, I'll have to post a picture of it.*


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Many Thanks, Pie!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Neil!
I'll enjoy it immensely! *


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday my friend and may you enjoy many more.
That new toy looks like a good one, have fun.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*THANKS DEBBIE!

That was sure a "HUGE" greeting!

I'm looking forward to using this new toy*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*THANKS ELLEN!
I think I have enough Walnut to last until I'm 90, & beyond!*


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy "Four Score" Dick!!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*THANKS LEE!

Barb is always so kind to by letting me pick my own gift. This is a two-way deal, after 60+ years that's the way you do things.
Obey your wife about the food, she's doing her best to take care of you, & you stick with your woodworking.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Thank you Julie!

I'll try my best!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Many Thanks, Bob Kollman!

She's the best!!!!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Patron!

This lathe is a heavy bugger!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*MANY THANKS! Cozmo35!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*THANKS Grumpy !

It's nice hearing from you.*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*THANKS MARK!

Getting older keeps getting better, accept I'm a little slower, & the years go faster!*


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick!

*H A P P Y . . . B I R T H D A Y !!*

What do you think you will make first on your new lathe?
... looks like a beauty!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Thanks Mike, that makes me 80 times happier!*


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*THANKS JOE!
I think some sort of bowl I guess, We'll see!*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday. I hope I will be so lucky for my 80th (some 30 years away still so there is still a chance)


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday. Keep it up. You're about 10 years ahead of me.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday young man!! Have lotsa fun with that new toy. be safe. wish you many many more b-days


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday, *Dick*, and what a nice gift. I hope that you have many more years to have pleasure with this lathe and your other tools. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com/


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, Dick, and many more.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Here's wishing you many more Happy years Dick!
Larry


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND…and hey--if you have another lathe--its just more stuff to stick up in the attic for you to find down the road…small lathe projects are perfect to store in small places for later discovery!

You are a super star!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Dick! And many more!


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Dick, still dreaming and taking on new challenges and willing to learn. Your'e not old not in my book.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this thread. Barb, your family and I have all been nurtured and grown in a great way just knowing you Buddy, and I don't mean that lightly. You are a master craftsman, engineer and friend. God Bless you and hold you in his loving arms for many years to come, I guess we need to get back on skype and catch up. Happy Birthday Dick, you aren't getting older, you are getting smarter, Kris says HB frome her too. love you, mike


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, have a guid one.

Nice lathe. You will get a lot of use from it and even more fun. 

Jamie


----------



## StickmanCliff (Jan 28, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Dick! Enjoy your new tool…. you're never too old to learn they say! Now you just have to prove it. Ha Ha!


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday. Now you have become a statistic….lived to be 80 years old. Keep active and enjoy that new lathe.


----------



## russ960 (Dec 22, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## drfixit (Oct 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday, I have that same lathe and am sure you will be pleased with it. I still need to get the extention bed for mine, but I have had no complants with it. Bought mine as a floor model and it was missing the wrench, Called the folks at Rikon… they over nighted a new wrench to me.


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Dick,

Wow, that is awesome to be 80 years young and to still be working the wood. I am proud to be your woodworking buddy. Happy Birthday


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Sorry I'm late Happy Birthday


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


*Hi! all of you LUMBERJOCK FRIENDS!*

*I'm awful sorry about this delayed THANK YOU*, but the day after my birthday my ISP modem burned out, so I decided to change my provider. The only problem with that was I had to wait a week to have it installed, but I'm very happy with the results. Our local cable company is having a special for 9.95/Month + free installation 12 Mbps speed, superfast.

*WAITING THAT WEEK (aout 10 days) SEEMED LIKE FOREVER!*

*BARB & I LOVE YOU ALL!*


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Here's to hoping, many years in the future, LJs sees that lath with a post…....proud to have my great granddads lathe.

Have a great birthday


----------



## Joeshop (Nov 12, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Happy 80th Dick and many more. I'm only 74 and 3/4 and I've got the same lathe. ENJOY !

Joe


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *I'M PROUD TO ANNOUNCE MY 80th BIRTHDAY TODAY!*
> 
> *This is my Birthday Gift. I'm presently in the process of building a bench for it.
> 
> ...


Dick,

Glad you had a nice Birthday!

You will LOVE that high speed cable internet… Nice Present!! YES!!


----------

